# I probably already know the answer but...



## hawglet (Feb 15, 2010)

Well, I've noticed a general theme with the opinions of Harbor Freight stuff. I'm under the assuption that this will not differ. I've bought many of thier smaller items, some are still holding up while others failed and I've learned to tamper with said items as much as possible before buying. Well, I'm curious about the HF 12.5" thickness planer? It's on sale right now for just over $200 which seems "too cheap to be true" and I've never seen it in person. Anybody have any experience with it? Good or bad? Worth the $200 but not as good as the $600 Dewalt counter part, just looking for a general opinion of said planer for my semi-infrequent projects? One of those things I've never needed really but sure would be nice to have on occasions.


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

For power tools I would go with Griz or something similar. I have an HF joiner. It works but it's fussy and requires more tuning than I think should be necessary. I'll be replacing it with a Griz.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

HF tools are, generally speaking, single job tools. The tools usually work for the job that you bought the tool for. Any second or subsequent usage is a bonus.

As for a planer, it has to be exceptionally accurate. Just being off 1/128" from side to side can be a nightmare when it comes to project assembly time. DAMHIKT


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Forget the HF planer. If you need an inexpensive planer the Ryobi AP1301 from home depot is the. Way to go.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yup!*

ditto


----------



## hawglet (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks, I'll have to check the Ryobi out next time I'm there.


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

I have the ryobi ap1301, can't complain for the price. I've put a couple hundred board foot of walnut, some oak, and some box-elder. Only problem was the one [email protected] nail that was in a piece of walnut I didn't see.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Home Depot has the Ridgid 13" R4330 for about $369.00 or you can go to CPORidgid and check the recon for $299.00 and free S/H I think.

I have heard lots of good reviews and will prolly get the Ridgid.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

In my opinion, the Rigid Planer is the best overall value in lunchbox planers. However, the Ryobi performs excellently, especially for the price.


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

The earlier Ryobi AP1300 planer has two features that the AP1301 does not:

1. Adjustable, folding lead-in/lead-out tables that help to reduce snipe.
2. A cuter lock that secures things solidly and reduces the chance of shifting.

The downside of the AP1300 involves the cheap blades and their high cost, and the fact that you have to order them from Ryobi instead of just going down to Home Depot and buying them there. The AP1301 blades may be a bit more robust, but I really have no idea.

I have also read that the earlier Ridgid TP1300 planer is superior to the R4330 replacement version. Not having any experience with either, I have no idea which is better. I do know that the Ridgid blades could at least be purchased at Home Depot.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## Toolman2 (Jun 15, 2010)

I also have the Ryobi AP1301. It's a fair planer. I've planed a lot of wood with it and have almost burnt the motor. The knives dull rather quickly as well. When I buy a new one, it won't be a Ryobi or a HF.

As far as HF tools, it depends on what you buy. I've had a 14" band saw and a 22" scroll saw from them since 1997 and they both work great.


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

Toolman2 said:


> I also have the Ryobi AP1301. It's a fair planer. I've planed a lot of wood with it and have almost burnt the motor. The knives dull rather quickly as well. When I buy a new one, it won't be a Ryobi or a HF.
> 
> As far as HF tools, it depends on what you buy. I've had a 14" band saw and a 22" scroll saw from them since 1997 and they both work great.


Most of the table-top and floor-standing, as well as the hand-oriented HF power tools I have looked at appeared to be fairly rough in terms of fit and finish, and short on features. Some were OK, though, and many of the unpowered hand tools, gauges, and the like were just fine.

I would not care to judge the AP1300 I own in terms of things like blade and motor durability unless I had some other brands on hand to run the same way and actually compare. That would allow me to more accurately come to conclusions. For all either of us know (assuming the 1301 is your only planer), any other planer would have run into motor problems just as fast, and blade problems, too.

As I noted, if one looks at the 1301 it clearly shows shortcuts in the way of features when compared to the earlier 1300. If it shows shortcuts in those areas it may have had shortcuts applied when it comes to motor robustness and blade quality. No telling.

Howard Ferstler


----------

